# BIM 360 Field or Glue



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody work at a company that is currently using either of these two programs.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. My company uses both of those apps to go along with our BIM program. I don't have in depth experience with either. I have just used glue to navigate through a model to cross reference against plans. 

My extent of use is limited to using our Trimble device to do layout, which is a by product of the efforts of BIM coordination in a way.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. We have the BIM 360 guys coming in to the office next week for another presentation. We did a web x last week and now onto the next step.

I know one issue my owners are having is the cost is based off the contract of the jobs you are using it on. They were hoping they could just buy a one time purchase than pay for renewal yearly like with Autocad and fabmep


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

We've been using glue...not sure how in-depth,or what features your guys need to use.... if your simply using it to view models and pull a couple dimensions here and there, I'm pretty sure it's free...


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

We had the BIM 360 guys in for the demo yesterday. I believe we will be in the market after the first of the year. It is a powerful system that is great at tracking fab, equipment and material and for document storage as it pertains to jobs. We already use Navisworks manage so the glue will be used for model share with the field and equipment tracking also with handover documents.


----------

